# Do you have a preferred matchup?



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

With seedings nearly locked in, are the Mavs acceptable?


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

They my biggest fear, even though I feel we can easily beat them...its just I still have nightmares about 06 :|


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

I'm hoping we drop to 5 so we can play Utah- which IMO is easier than most. and then play nuggets or hornets the next round, and all 3 of these teams id rather play then phoenix, LA, and Dallas.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Any team in the West could beat any other team. That said, I think the Nuggets and the Rockets are the two weakest, but I don't want to see the spurs drop games to fall to a lower seeding. Home court advantage's ganna be pretty crucial this year.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

FreshCo said:


> They my biggest fear, even though I feel we can easily beat them...its just I still have nightmares about 06 :|


Even though the Heat won against the Mavs, I think a Spurs-Heat mathchup would have been pretty good.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Nuggets and Mavericks would be the preferred match ups.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

FreshCo said:


> I'm hoping we drop to 5 so we can play Utah- which IMO is easier than most. and then play nuggets or hornets the next round, and all 3 of these teams id rather play then phoenix, LA, and Dallas.


I guess you know your team better than me but when I saw the standings I actually would want you guys play Utah with them having HCA. I think they would have a decent shot at beating you guys.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

They wouldn't have HCA


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

yeah i'd want them to go against nuggets but it's not really possible, so my 2nd choice would be utah or rockets. i think it's easier to beat them, than the suns or mavs.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

There's a slim chance the suns can overtake the Rockets' spot as the 5th seed. Otherwise, it looks like we're ganna be playing the Suns, and I just don't see this team being able to keep up with them.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

ezealen said:


> There's a slim chance the suns can overtake the Rockets' spot as the 5th seed.


The only way we overtake the Rockets is if they lose at home to the Clippers. That's simply not going to happen. Of course, we still need to beat the Blazers.

Your game against Utah is critical. You win, you keep the 3rd spot. Utah wins, they get homecourt advantage in the 1st round. Also, we could be looking at a 4-way tie with us, Utah and Houston. If that happens, I think you drop down to 6th and we move up to 5th but I'm not sure. It's a bit confusing.

Is Manu playing? Utah is crap on the road but if Manu isn't playing then that gives them a fighting chance.



ezealen said:


> Otherwise, it looks like we're ganna be playing the Suns, and I just don't see this team being able to keep up with them.


Us meeting in the 1st round is the most likely scenario. While I like our chances this year, it's going to be a real battle for both teams. Plus, you'll have homecourt advantage. If possible, I'd rather we not meet in the 1st round. The only exception is if Manu is still not playing. How bad is his injury?


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

Of course, I'd take the Rockcets in a heartbeat.
We can beat both the Suns & Jazz, but we don't match them up as good as last year, and don't get me wrong both of them want to kick our butts.


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

Aylwin said:


> If that happens, I think you drop down to 6th and we move up to 5th but I'm not sure. It's a bit confusing.


If that scenario (four way tie):

I'm not sure how exactly the NBA would break a four-way tie. The Jazz would have to be assured a top four seed as a division champion.

As far as individual tiebreakers go, the Spurs have a better division record than Houston, Phoenix owns the season series against San Antonio and Houston has a better conference record than Phoenix. Round and round we go.

If it comes down to conference record, the Jazz would finish 34-18, Houston 33-19, San Antonio 32-20 and Phoenix 31-21. The Jazz would play the Suns in the first round under this tiebreaker.

If it comes down to head-to-head against the other three teams, the Jazz are 7-3, Phoenix is 6-5, Houston is 5-6 and San Antonio is 4-8. The numbers are different because some teams were only scheduled to play three times this season.



Complicated isn't it??? :banghead:


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

DaBobZ said:


> Complicated isn't it??? :banghead:


No kidding! LOL

I think Utah will be 3rd because they won the season series over both our teams and they have a better conference record over Houston. Then it gets tricky...

I would like to think the season series is more important than the conference record because we normally consider the series outcome before looking at the record. If that's the case then Phoenix should be guaranteed a higher seeding than San Antonio. However, Houston should seed higher than us because they have a better record. That's why my initial guess is:
3 - Utah
4 - Houston
5 - Phoenix
6 - SA

The problem with that is if you consider that SA has a better record than Houston. So another possibility is:
3 - Utah
4 - Phoenix
5 - SA
6 - Houston

I like the 1st option better. But I won't complain with option 2 either. At least we get homecourt advantage over you which is better than the way it is now.


----------



## daddy primetime42 (Jun 30, 2006)

Alwyn, Manu will be Playing in the Playoffs he has a slight hamstring pull but it will be Ok. I prefer the rockets just for a warm up. Does Anyone know why we just tanked against the Lakers we should of been the number 1 seed manu could of played he would of made the difference since he torches the Lakers. I dont like the sun Match up they can match up real well with us.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

daddy primetime42 said:


> I dont like the sun Match up they can match up real well with us.


And vice-versa. I think this'll be the most exciting matchup of the 1st round.


----------

